#kubuntu-se 2011-08-23
<x_link> Herregud vad död denna kanalen är, helt ofattbart.
#kubuntu-se 2012-08-25
<virtuald> hallå
<Flygisoft> hallå
<virtuald> te
<virtuald> blir kubuntu stabilare om man drar in någon 3:e-partsrepo?
<virtuald> letade efter philip5.magicalforest.org/net/com/se men den fanns inte
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-19
<MaxJezy> 50 mm objektiv är verkligen inte så eftertraktade, mitt 18-55 är mer poppis på tradera
<MaxJezy> va tror ni om detta? http://www.tradera.com/135mm-f-2-8-vivitar-mf-passar-nikon-auktion_302004_188308578
<Philip5> att sådana där objektiv är rätt kassa i jämförelse med moderna objektiv
<Philip5> men ska man bara ha dem för en upplösning av 1080p så funkar väl nästan det mesta om man inte är kräsen
<MaxJezy> om jag får adaptern imorgon så ska jag testa skillnaden mellan nikon 50 och mitt andra 
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-20
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hur går budantet på gamla gluggar då?
<MaxJezy> bara bra
<MaxJezy> var precis nere och filmade lite med fisheye vid havet
<MaxJezy> ska dra och hämta bäbis på dagis nu, bbl!
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-21
<MaxJezy> tjena Philip5 
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> läget?
<MaxJezy> tjena tjena
<MaxJezy> allt finfint, sitter och testar lite macrofoto
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> jag sitter i win7
<MaxJezy> inte illa
<MaxJezy> va gör du där?
<Philip5> just nu uppdaterar en massa. tänkte sätta mig med lightroom och photoshop senare
<MaxJezy> blendaren är trasig på min zoom
<Philip5> kanske måste göra lite ärenden först
<MaxJezy> kör bara på 3.5 helatiden
<Philip5> den du ska sälja?
<MaxJezy> måste skaffa ND filter till det
<MaxJezy> nej, det nya
<MaxJezy> 75-150
<Philip5> nya som är en gammal
<MaxJezy> japp
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> kanske går att fixa?
<MaxJezy> och 28 mm går inte att gå till oändlighet utan 2 x konvertern
<MaxJezy> jo, jag ska försöka fixa det
<MaxJezy> fasiken vad dålig kvalitet de var på adaptern
<MaxJezy> fick sätta på den med våld
<MaxJezy> nästan
<Philip5> plast?
<MaxJezy> nej, metall
<Philip5> men inte bästa kvallen
<MaxJezy> mm, men det gick på tillslut
<Philip5> hur täcker den då? blir det vinjett eller fyller den hela sensorn?
<MaxJezy> jag har inte hunnit testa allt så mycket
<MaxJezy> fastnade i macroringarna
<Philip5> vad skaffade du för macroringar?
<MaxJezy> det är m42 gänga
<MaxJezy> 3 st
<Philip5> aha
<MaxJezy> så, jag kör lite macro med 3 ringar, 50 mm och 2x
<Philip5> ok
<MaxJezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=57859
<MaxJezy> tog den här bilden
<MaxJezy> i macrovärlden hittar man så mycket snusk
<Philip5> ser att det kommit en ny firmware till min surfplatta :)
<Philip5> ser ut som ett skosnöre med vasselin på :O
<Philip5> macro är kul men man behöver en del ljus för att kunna få ett skärpedjup som inte bara är rakbladstunt och man inte ser nått för det bara blir blur
<MaxJezy> det är en liten veke till ett stearinljus
<MaxJezy> måste bygga massor med nya ND filter 
<MaxJezy> fast jag såg ett fader ND 2 på tradera, ska försöka vinna det
<Philip5> jag använder nd-filter ytterst sällan
<MaxJezy> ett av objektiven har 49 mm filtergänga
<MaxJezy> inte lätt att hitta ND till det
<MaxJezy> blir nog att ta stepup från 49-55 och sedan ta 55 som ND filterstorlek
<Philip5> nä 49mm var udda
<Philip5> är det på en m42a?
<Philip5> ska iväg en sväng
<Philip5> bbl
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> 55 mm f/2:an
<Philip5> cp win7 som gått ner i någon sorts strömsparläge när jag var borta och avbröt min nedladdning av firmware.... hatar windows!
<MaxJezy> haha :)
<MaxJezy> är firmwaren så stor?
<MaxJezy> eller sitter du på seeegt internetz?
<MaxJezy> om man skriver något direkt olämpligt på #ubuntu-se, kan man även bli bannad härifrån då?
<MaxJezy> även fast man varit snell hest här
<MaxJezy> ikväll blir det lite foto på månen minsan
<MaxJezy> om inte bländaren är för oskarp
<MaxJezy> isf får jag köpa skruvmejslar och meka imorgon
<MaxJezy> och fota månen då
<Philip5> visst kan man bli bannad
<Philip5> firmwaren är på 650 mb och det är från en rätt långsam server i kina så laddningen tar 2-3 tim :(
<MaxJezy> galet
<MaxJezy> skönt som fasiken med fast zoom, måste fixa denna
<MaxJezy> SMTP Error: Could not connect to SMTP host. é‚®ä»¶å‘é€å¤±è´¥é”™è¯¯åŽŸå› : SMTP Error: Could not connect to SMTP host.
<MaxJezy> bajsmail att inte funka, fyller i ett sånt här klagoformulär men sen får jag det där
<Philip5> jag har bara fasta 2.8 zoomar :)
<MaxJezy> :)
<Philip5> eller 1.8 primes
<MaxJezy> inga 1.2 ?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> vill ha 50/1.2 men det blir när jag skaffar en fx kamera
<MaxJezy> 32/1.2 såg jag att det finns till nikons spegellösa
<Philip5> till m43 finns det väl f0.95
<MaxJezy> kanske, jag har bara snokat efter m42 gluggar 
<Philip5> Voigtlander gör gluggar med f0.95 för m43
<MaxJezy> jag budar på en 50/1.4
<Philip5> http://www.voigtlaender.de/cms/voigtlaender/voigtlaender_cms.nsf/id/pa_f0_95_25.html
<Philip5> finns i 17,5. 25 och 42,5 mm
<MaxJezy> är de dyra?
<Philip5> 8000 kr och uppåt nya
<MaxJezy> nästan billigt
<Philip5> nästan
<Philip5> och de är ju sådan du gillar. helt manuella i metall
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/dvd-fantom-kiler-1-2-och-3-polsk-skrack-auktion_302119_188620115
<MaxJezy> sånt här kunde man ju filmat om man hade såna objektiv
<MaxJezy> tuttar på alla omslag, måste vara en höjdare i polen
<Philip5> tuttar säljer
<MaxJezy> inte mina :)
<Philip5> säg inte det ;)
<Philip5> finns många pervon där ute
<Philip5> stööön... laddar min firmware i 11 kbps
<Philip5> känns som man sitter med modem igen
<MaxJezy> jo, jag skulle kräva bättre server
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/objektiv-pentacon-auto-mc-m42x1-auktion_302004_188297601?utm_nooverride=1
<Philip5> tror inte ett företag i kina bryr sig om vad jag kräver 
<Philip5> ibland är det rätt trist att sitta med retouch i photoshop
<MaxJezy> undrar om batterikopiorna är bättre än nikons original
<MaxJezy> funderar på att beställa 5 på en gång
<Philip5> aldrig hört att de ska vara bättre bara billigare
<Philip5> MaxJezy, fan gör du som håller på att quittar och rejoinar då där?!!? säg att det är windows fel och det bara är skit... ;)
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-22
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hur går budandet?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag uppdaterat min rom på plattan så den är ytterligare lite snabbare. vill du benchmarka?! :D
<MaxJezy> det går inte så bra
<MaxJezy> hoppas det blir lite bud ikväll på mina prylar iaf
<MaxJezy> Philip5, ska du inte buda på mina grejer, du kanske vinner?
<MaxJezy> eller Flygisoft 
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikonbatterier-en-el-14-och-laddare-begagnade-i-bruksskick-auktion_340864_188303780
<MaxJezy> hur länge håller ett par batterier?
<Flygisoft> Jadu
<Flygisoft> Håller väl ganska länge antar jag
<Flygisoft> Köpte nyss ett nytt EN-EL 14 med, inte ett original men tror knappast det är någon större skillnad mellan dom två
<Philip5> Flygisoft: viket märke på batteri köpte du? hama?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: när går din auktionstid ut då på dina prylar? när vet du om du har gjort värsta klippet?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Cameron Sino tror jag dom heter
<Philip5> Flygisoft: aldrig hört talas om
<Flygisoft> http://www.batteriexperten.com/sv/artiklar/Nikon-D3100-DSLR-batteri,-7.2V-(7.4V),-1030-mAh.html
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> verkar vara bra pris
<Flygisoft> Jorå det tycker jag, ser väl hur det pristerar :P
<Flygisoft> presterar*
<Philip5> har du inte hunnit testa så mycket eller?
<Flygisoft> Nopp, har inte testat det alls, bara laddat det
<Philip5> är mest orolig för billiga batterier ska tappa kraft om den står lite
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Vissa batterier av dom billigare sorten, men då är det riktigt billiga, dom har ju inte den där funktionen att dom slutar ge ut ström om dom kommer ner till 10%
<Philip5> imorgon så ska jag nog slå till på en analog kamera med en massa kitt
<Flygisoft> så laddas dom ut helt och pajar
<Philip5> verkar landa i en deal
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> en sådan här med 3 objektiv: http://collectiblend.com/Cameras/images/Mamiya-Mamiya-RZ-67-Pro-II.jpg
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah mysigt :D
<Flygisoft> var väl en sån du länkade video på förut va?
<Philip5> det har jag nog gjort. har ju letat efter sådan i en dryg månad med rätt uppsättning grejer jag vill ha
<Philip5> man kan sätta digital sensor i den också om man vill men de är galet dyra så det är nog inte troligt att jag gör den närmaste tiden
<Flygisoft> Hade ju varit nice annars
<Flygisoft> Men trevligt med negativen också antar jag
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jo och det är lite kult med negativ nu :)
<Philip5> old school
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Philip5> lite mer hippster ;P
<Flygisoft> Köpa någon diaprojektor och sånt också eller? :P
<Philip5> nä en scanner för negativ
<Flygisoft> Ah :)
<Flygisoft> Jag och tjejen vi köpte en billigare scanner för negativ till hennes mamma förra julen faktiskt
<Philip5> jo det finns billiga, halvdyra och svindyra
<Flygisoft> Hon har väldigt mycket diabilder så det passade för henna då
<Philip5> skiljer mest på hur mycket kontrast och detaljer de verkligen kan få ur negativen i dess upplösning
<Philip5> kul med min platta efter uppdateringen. den känns ytterligare lite piggare
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Flygisoft> Var någon android uppdatering också på min platta för ett tag sedan, kändes mycket snabbare på något sätt
<Philip5> då kanske din är nästan lika snabb som min nu då ;)
<MaxJezy> snart är det ju löning, då jävlar ska det spenderas.
<Philip5> nä då kommer fogden och snor alla dina stålar
<MaxJezy> dom har redan varit här, nu ligger de i garderoben
<Philip5> så de inte törs komma fler
<MaxJezy> vissa kommer ut ur garderoben, dessa gör det aldrig.
<MaxJezy> mo-ha-ha-
<MaxJezy> ha.
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> nej men jag är ju inte ägare till annat än repiga pentax objektiv
<Philip5> de tar de
<MaxJezy> säkert
<MaxJezy> dom är såna
<MaxJezy> men jag gömmer dem i toalettstolen
<MaxJezy> där tittar de aldrig
<MaxJezy> där, brevid revolvern
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-nikkor-18-55mm-f-3-5-5-6g-ed-ii-af-s-dx-zoom-auktion_301999_188543864
<MaxJezy> ska ni inte buda hem denna?
<MaxJezy> Philip5, har du nå tips på var man ska köpa softboxar och sånt
<MaxJezy> ett litet studiopaket
<Philip5> beror på vad du ska ha.
<Philip5> kaffebrus kanske om du ska ha billigt och ok
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha, det tvekar jag på :P
<MaxJezy> sitter och budar på två batterier och en laddare
<MaxJezy> leder :)
<MaxJezy> 26 minuter kvar
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag har sett många som använder ett vit/svart objektiv, svarta ringar för själva zoom/focus antar jag det är
<Flygisoft> någon aning om vad jag pratar om?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: canon och sony har ju svartvita telezoomar
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft:  menar du sådana här? http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-400mm-f-4.0-DO-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx
<Philip5> nikons är ju svarta som standard men kan specialbeställas i vitt
<Flygisoft> Något sånt ja
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så här ser nikons 70-200 vita ut som är special: http://i1.wp.com/www.petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2011/09/nikonwhite_mini.jpg?resize=620%2C418
<Flygisoft> Hmm, var mer likt det där faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Var någon stor båt här i veckan så då var det en hel del där och photade, flera med liknande objektiv :P
<Philip5> canons motsvarande 70-200 ser ut så här som standard: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Canon_70-200_L.jpg
<Flygisoft> Mjo såg ju bra likt ut den där med
<Philip5> då hade de nog canon eftersom det är deras look. man brukar se en del med vita när det är sport på tv och de kör då canon och de som sitter med svarta har oftast nikon :)
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> tror även nikons kan specialbeställas i ökenbege
<Philip5> mest naturfotografer som kör sånt för att smälta in i öken eller snö
<Philip5> så har de oftast kammoskydd på dem
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-23
<Philip5> Flygisoft: idag blir det affär på analog kamera :O
 * Philip5 is going back to the roots
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-24
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sa jag att jag slog till på nytt analogt kamerasystem igår? mellanformatskamera med 4 objektiv och lite annat extra till :D
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-25
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, tjenare
<MaxJezy> har du skaffat nya kamerapryls?
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Tja
<Flygisoft> nopp inte något nytt just nu faktiskt :P
<MaxJezy> jag var till mediamarkt idag och titta på d800
<MaxJezy> kom hem med ett sånt här iaf http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/memory-cards-hdd-odd/memory-cards-accessories/sdhc-pro/MB-SGAGB/EU
<MaxJezy> köpte en kamerarigg igår på tradera med, men den har inte kommit ännu
<MaxJezy> nu blev mitt 50 mm sålt
<MaxJezy> 810 bagis :)
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-18
<Philip5> Flygisoft_: sitter du där och trycker? darrar av rädsla för åska eller nått?!?!?! ;)
<Flygisoft_> Philip5: Jajemen
<Flygisoft_> Får åska bäst fan det vill :D
<Philip5> du är så hårf
<Philip5> hård
<Philip5> härom dan så fastnade jag under en viadukt för det regnade så mycket och så började det åska rätt nära med kraftiga smällar och då var det en tant tunt 60 år som började storböla där så några andra okända tanter fick stå och trösta henne
<Philip5> du är inte lite som hon då menar du din tuffing?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Lät jobbigt det där
<Philip5> jo och hon skämdes samtidigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne jag tycker åskan är mest häftig, tycker det är fascinerad hur det kan skapas dessa krafter
<Philip5> samma här
<Philip5> ser att det är Idol på tv nu. är du med i år när de är uppe i sundsvall?
<Philip5> kanske du inte får avslöja??
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Jaså ska dom till Sundsvall?
<Philip5> de har väl redan varit runt
<Flygisoft> Jaha
<Flygisoft> Missade möjligheten till att vinna det där i år igen då
<Philip5> säger du bara
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> du är nog med i finalen
<Flygisoft> Bara att vänta och se va
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> har du beställt något kul på senare tid då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja faktiskt, beställde ny telefon OnePlus One, fick den i fredags :)
<Philip5> är du nöjd?
<Philip5> går ju rykten om att htc ska ha press release för en ny lur imorgon som jag är nyfiken på
<Philip5> skulle vilja ha htc m8 om det var lite högre upplösning i kameran
<Flygisoft> Jag är riktigt nöjd med den, mycket trevlig telefon
<Philip5> sägs komma en variant på den med kanske plastskal visserligen
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Philip5> läste lite om din lur nu. verkar ju rätt najs
<Flygisoft> Jodå :)
<Flygisoft> Så plus att det är CM på den direkt
<Philip5> kul
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Inga rykten om vad dom eventuellt ska presentera då?
<Philip5> htc E8
<Philip5> tror jag
<Philip5> annan kamera, vattentät och plastskal mot M8
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Enda felet jag tycker med dagens telefoner är ju att dom är så jävla dyra
<Flygisoft> om man vill köra på senate iaf
<Flygisoft> senaste*
<Philip5> ja typ 5-6000 kr
<Philip5> som en mindre dator
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Mycket därför jag blev intresserad av OnePlus, 3049kr eller något sånt inkl frakt
<Philip5> nästan gratis om man jämför
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Samsung S5 kostade väl typ 6300kr tror jag
<Philip5> nästan stöld
<Flygisoft> Min S2 som jag köpte för över 3 år sedan kostade ju 5k då
<Flygisoft> Blir bara dyrare och dyrare :P
<Flygisoft> Min iPhone 3 som jag köpte när dom lanserade i Sverige kostade 4200kr, är ju över 6 år sedan nu men
<Philip5> dels så försöker de väl trycka in dyrare prylar i dem för de vet att det finns en marknad
<Flygisoft> Jo, mer funktioner etc
<Flygisoft> Fingeravtryck, puls etc
<Philip5> umm
<Flygisoft> Puls känns ju dock jävla onödigt på en telefon, på en klocka kan jag förstå det
<Philip5> allt ska in om de kan
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag kolla på gårdagens avsnitt av the strain
<Flygisoft> Gör så
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det här ser ju helt klart ut att vara en intressant ny kamera från nikon!
<Philip5> http://petapixel.com/2014/08/19/report-nikons-new-sports-focused-full-frame-will-called-d750/
<Philip5> om den sedan enligt ryktet hamnar på runt 16000 kr så är det ju överkomligt
<Philip5> känns som första realistiska fullformataren. d610 tycker jag var snålt tilltagen och nedstrypt så det inte blev lockande och d810 är ju jäkligt lockande men känns lite väl dyr för en hobbyist som jag
<Philip5> kanske blir lite nya coola grejer som släpps på photokina i år
<Philip5> undrar vad canon ska kontra med. rycktas ju om att canon ska släppa en mellanformatskamera men den lär nog ändå vara så dyr att få vanliga människor har råd med den och antagligen behöver den en ny uppsättning objektiv så då blir det som ett nytt system ändå för canonfolk
<Philip5> skriver ju att den ska vara väldigt lätt... hoppas den bara inte är plastig för det :O
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag har en hårddisk som börjar spöka och krångla. lite läskigt att inte vet hur länge den tänker hålla ihop. är nog dags att byta ut den rätt snart...
<Philip5> dryga var att den la av helt först och nu drog jag ur sata-kontakter och strömkabel och satte tillbaka och då hoppade den igång igen. drygt om det bara är kontakter som spökar också
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-21
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså blir det en d750 då kanske? ;D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, måste ta och fixa en till 3Tb disk till min NAS så jag kan sätta raid 1 på den
<Philip5> ja d750 ser lovande ut
<Philip5> det enda jag oroar mig för är att den är för plastig
<Philip5> jag hade ju förhoppningar på d600 när den kom och trodde det skulle bli min första fullformatare men den var för nedstrypt och så gillar jag inte fokussystemet som de bara förde rakt in från d7000 utan att anpassa till större format
<Philip5> nu kanske det blir något vettigt
<Philip5> min disk har inte krånglat alls sedan jag pillade på kablarna så jag vet inte vad jag ska tro
<Flygisoft> Jaså, det sög ju lite att dom gjorde så med d600
<Flygisoft> Jadu jag vet inte, testat byta kabel då?
<Philip5> ja eller så hade kabeln glidit på sniskan lite eller nått
<Flygisoft> Mjo
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-22
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du är på besök :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: javisst, jag tänkte jag tittar in och ser hur ni har det :)
<Philip5> vi har ju så tråkigt utan dig
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du följt nyheter och rykten från nikon? äntligen på gång en intressant kamera för mig med fullformatsensor
<Philip5> en som känns överkomlig
<maxjezy> nikon d750?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> hoppas bara den inte är för plastig
<Philip5> har också lite delad inställning till vikbar skärm
<maxjezy> det är ju valfritt att vika :)
<maxjezy> bara snurra den så skärmen är utåt och låt vara :)
<Philip5> men det känns som en sådan grej som kan fladdra och ställa till problem på sikt
<maxjezy> skärm idag känns öht lite omodernt på en dslr
<maxjezy> tillbaka till skärmlös kamera tycker jag, bara en optisk sökare
<Philip5> går ju rykten om att leica ska släppa en sådan
<maxjezy> så kan man nfc:a mobilen mot bakstycket och få en trådlös skärm i valfri storlek
<Philip5> så den blir mer som analog. man ska inte kunna se bilden förrän hemma så man inte sitter och gluttar
<maxjezy> om man absolut inte vill förståss, då ska man kunna komponera bilden i en extern skärm
<maxjezy> några fakta om kameran ännu?
<maxjezy> tänkte om den kommer ha 4k eller ej
<Philip5> tror inget om videofunktioner läckt än
<Philip5> http://nikonrumors.com/2014/08/08/another-full-frame-nikon-dslr-camera-coming-for-phiotokina.aspx/
<maxjezy> tror nikon kommer skjuta sig i foten om de inte satsar på video 
<Philip5> mig stör det inte
<maxjezy> det stör dig inte att andra kameratillverkare tar marknadsandelar och tillslut tar död på nikon?!
<Philip5> tror jag inte kommer hända om de ser till att ha den bästa kameran för stillbild
<maxjezy> jag ser det lite som i bilindustrin
<maxjezy> volvo var så omoderna att de valde att inte ha cd i bilarna långt in på 2000 talet och de fick de betala för
<Philip5> var kanske inte det som var avgörande
<maxjezy> tror många såg sig om efter andra alternativ när de vägrade modernisera bilarna
<maxjezy> trenden börjar gå åt att många lämnar canon och nikon för sony och panasonic
<Philip5> inte stillbildsfotografer
<maxjezy> tror stillbildsfotograferna blir färre
<maxjezy> renodlade såna
<Philip5> så kan det säkert bli
<maxjezy> alla prognoser jag sett pekar åt att stillbildsfotografer även måste behärska film om de vill jobba kvar i yrket.
<Philip5> så är det nog om man inte jobbar konstnärligt med bild
<Philip5> maxjezy: tycker du ska gå all in på den här nya kameran ;)   http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/leica-m-p-ett-diskretare-alternativ.htm
<Philip5> tror den knappt kan filma
<Philip5> är väldigt billig
<Philip5> sedan objektiv på det som inte är direkt gratis
<maxjezy> är nog bättre att köpa leicaglas och köra adapter på annat märke
<maxjezy> kanske sony A7
<maxjezy> tycker pentax har lite roligare modeller
<maxjezy> http://www.us.ricoh-imaging.com/qsystem/QS-1_Black
<maxjezy> denna lär ju vara en leica killer
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-23
<maxjezy> philip5: så du tar dig tid att titta in en sväng
<maxjezy> philip5: har du tips på några bra tube kanaler
<maxjezy> liknande drtv, thecamerastoretv, slanted lense osv
